# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  New Ferry Service

## Peter NJ

This is very cool..July 2nd leaving my hometown Highlands NJ Seastreak Ferry will leave Highlands at 3 30pm stop at Pier 11 in South Street Sea Port at 4 30pm then stop at East 35 st at 4 45pm then head to Marthas Vineyard arriving 10pm..Departing MV on July 5th from Oaks Bluff at 2 00pm arriving back in Highlands NJ AT 8 35pm with stops back at the 2 NYC pick ups...RT 200.00 bucks..The boats are 400 passenger catamarans..Very smooth ride as i take it often to NYC..3 decks with Bars and rest rooms...If there is demand it will be a once a month option in the Summer..If interested google Seastreak Ferry.

----------


## MIke R

just what the Vineyard needs......more people...on the 4th no less.....better them than us!...LOL

my first weekend on the Cape is this weekend

----------


## JoshA

That is very cool! I've got a trip to Woods Hole, a short ferry ride from MV, planned later this summer and this sounds more fun than driving or flying.

----------


## MIke R

why Woods Hole?

----------


## JoshA

I'm attending a workshop there. But there may be an opportunity for fun at Martha's Vineyard if things work out.

----------


## MIke R

or take the 55 minute drive out to see me and go for a boat ride

----------


## andynap

Then you can both discuss the sainthood of Coach whathisname loser to Villanova. LOL

----------


## JoshA

> or take the 55 minute drive out to see me and go for a boat ride



I'll keep that in mind, Miker. I like all nautical options.

----------


## MIke R

be nice Andy....LOL

Josh...dont know when you are coming, or when the last time you were on the Cape in the summer, but its quite insane these days..ferries to and from are sold out weeks in advance at times

----------


## JoshA

I was in Woods Hole last summer also and had the chance to visit Martha's Vineyard without any ferry reservation. I do know the traffic is bad on the Cape. It's over 30 years since I've been as far out as Truro though. It was wonderful back then.

----------


## MIke R

its still wonderful or I wouldn't be there....not the same for sure, but still good....the outer Cape from Wellfleet out to P Town has done a terrific job fighting the overdevelopment bug that has hit the lower Cape...still no franchised fast food joints from Wellfleet out to P Town....plus it helps that 60% of the land from Wellfleet to P Town is protected National Seashore Park land..

----------


## Peter NJ

I didnt believe my sister when she sent me the link..Who woulda thunk you could some day go to MV from teeny tiny Highlands NJ...Wonder if its advertised in NYC so the hip kids in SoHo know they can catch it from Pier 11..

----------


## Peter NJ

> That is very cool! I've got a trip to Woods Hole, a short ferry ride from MV, planned later this summer and this sounds more fun than driving or flying.



Josh if you decide to do it let me know,i'll set you up with the lay of the land..Give you some pointers about our beach area.

----------


## MIke R

> I didnt believe my sister when she sent me the link..Who woulda thunk you could some day go to MV from teeny tiny Highlands NJ...Wonder if its advertised in NYC so the hip kids in SoHo know they can catch it from Pier 11..




if you decide to try it out let me know I could probably score you some comp tickets...I know a lot of people who work in that organization

----------


## andynap

Mike- with the big boat gone where are you staying this year?

----------


## MIke R

he built a two bedroom apartment in the end building on the wharf over the winter....there also is a two bedroom apartment over the marina office which is very nice...between the two I am taking over one, and all that gets determined this weekend when I go down there....

----------


## Peter NJ

> Originally Posted by Peter_NJ
> 
> I didnt believe my sister when she sent me the link..Who woulda thunk you could some day go to MV from teeny tiny Highlands NJ...Wonder if its advertised in NYC so the hip kids in SoHo know they can catch it from Pier 11..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you decide to try it out let me know I could probably score you some comp tickets...I know a lot of people who work in that organization





Thanks Mike but i will be knee deep in it at Ship Ahoy..Crazy weekend as you know,i will be stuck at the Front Desk at the Club from 6pm until at least midnight on the 4th..Fireworks night...No way i could get off that weekend,im a slave to the people.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I hear ya...here too....sucks though that the 4th is on a Saturday...we make so much more money when its on a Thursday or Tuesday and get a long weekend out of it

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike we use to have connections with them as well..when the original owners first brought the boat service to our area,they were both customers of our business..
the Westlakes and Snyders were the original owners..then they sold out long ago..every now and then i get a freeby from the bar tender that i know or a free ride to NYC  from a deck hand that ive known for years..but i dont know anyone who could comp me a MV run.

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Peter and Mike. I'll ping you both if I decide to take the ferry to MV. First they have to commit to run it mid-August. It would really be ideal if they stopped at Greenport on the way back. There is a ferry from New London so that's another possibility.

----------

